# Todays Wash And Wax



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

ehhh....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

WOW! What a shiney muffler. The grille looks good too. I remember I was going to buy those taillights a long time ago, but didnt.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nice car.. love the grill, what kind is that..


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

its my stock grille, i just cut out the middle with a dremmell and matched some "mesh" in the middle...thank you both for the compliments... :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Lookin' really sharp! :thumbup:

Is that a Mustang I see in the garage?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

yes sir....thank you for the compliment


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Oooh, I like! ...especially the tires....*drool*


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

^^^

THANK YOU, thank you very much...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Their yoko Es100s, rite?

They look same as what I have on my ride.

Sweet car. :thumbup:


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

So fresh and so clean clean..haha

the mesh looks nice and the taillights i think look just f'kin awesome!
Nice hell of a ride bro!


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

THANK YOU GUYS, AND yes they are yoko's aves 100's


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

^^^

thanx


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweet, those tail lights are the opposite of mine.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

^^^
yes i noticed, also i have seen your car before and cremed over the way the front looks. thanx


----------

